# Video explaining how CASHR is not a failure and still a great project



## Cal (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## frequentflyer (Oct 4, 2022)

Talks about why it goes down the valley, and the connection to ACE and Amtrak services.


----------



## Willbridge (Oct 4, 2022)

Cal said:


>



Tidbit = Denver commuter rail Lines A, B, G, N are already operating with 25kv AC on FRA-regulated lines.. CalTrain will be the furthest west, not the first..

I chuckled at the comment about rail people knowing trivia. My father always warned never to make an absolute statement that something never happened./happens. Someone knows otherwise.


----------

